# P-40b/c



## opjpr (Jan 16, 2011)

vintage fieghter kit 1/24


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

one of my best planes...flying tiger version...


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

NIce job, always loved that plane.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice! I love P-40s !


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

beautiful !!!


----------

